# 99 altima rim sizes?



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

I got a pair of 16X7.5 alba 602's. The offset is 40 and bolt battern is 4x114. Is this going to fit ok without any rubbing. I put the wheel on without a tire mounted and it looked pretty close to my strut. I know that I definitely need hub rings but I am mostly worried about the width. Hello .... is anybody in there. I don't want to dish out $220 for tires (I get them at cost) and have the rims or tires rub. HELP ME PLEASE (in a James Brown voice). :hal:


----------

